# معنى كلمة تنيح ?



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يوليو 2009)

معنى كلمة تنيح ?

وهل هى كلمه قبطيه ?

ياريت لو حد يعرف المعنى الحرفى لكمه تنيح ؟

تحياتي ​


----------



## Strident (12 يوليو 2009)

تنيح هي من كلمة "منوحة" العبرية بمعنى راحة


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2009)

نيح هي كلمة عربية
يُنيح تعني يعطي خيراً
عندما نقول نيح الله روحه, يعني أعطاها راحة و خير


----------



## Strident (12 يوليو 2009)

في آخر المزمور رقم 95

"فاقسمت في غضبي لا يدخلون راحتي" (مز 95: 11)

إذا قرأتها بالعبرية ستجد:

אשר-נשבעתי באפי אם-יבאון אל-מנוחתי

آخر كلمة هي منوحتي، معناها راحتي...

منوحة = راحة


ملحوظة: انا لا أعلم عما يقوله ماي روك و كلامي لا ينفيه...خاصة أن العربية و العبرية من أصل واحد


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2009)

لا يوجد تعارض
ينيح هي كلمة عربية (قد تكون من أصل يهودي, الاحتمال وارد و خاصة من تشابه الكلمتين)
و معنى الكلمة قريب عن العبرية, فتنييح الروح معناها إطاعها الراحة و الخير


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم اخواتي علي التوضيح

ربنا يبارككم

تحياتي​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 يوليو 2009)

محتاج افهم حاجه م كلامكم

لم نقول نيح الله روحه, يعني أعطاها راحة و خير 

ما معني ان الرواح اخدت راحه ؟  راحه من اية بطبط ؟

ولا كلمه رمزيه لشي معين ؟

تحياتي​


----------



## Strident (14 يوليو 2009)

راحة من الخطية و من الحروب الروحية الشيطانية...

فهناك تنتظر الروح بفرح و اطمئنان يوم القيامة لترث الحياة الأبدية...


----------

